# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ترم اول پرستاری چی بردارم ؟؟؟

## mahsa68

سلام بچه ها
درس هایی که واسه ترم اول برامون انتخاب کردن اینان


بنظرتون همینا کافیه یا واحد دیگه هم بردارم ؟ چیا بردارم؟ اصلا واسه ترم اولی ها حذف و اضافه میذارن یا نه؟

توصیه شما واسه ترم اول و کلا این رشته چیه؟ جزوه نویسی و نحوه درس خوندن و اینا
 یه کم استرس گرفتم از همین الان  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام بچه ها
> درس هایی که واسه ترم اول برامون انتخاب کردن اینان
> 
> 
> بنظرتون همینا کافیه یا واحد دیگه هم بردارم ؟ چیا بردارم؟ اصلا واسه ترم اولی ها حذف و اضافه میذارن یا نه؟
> 
> توصیه شما واسه ترم اول و کلا این رشته چیه؟ جزوه نویسی و نحوه درس خوندن و اینا
>  یه کم استرس گرفتم از همین الان




سلام 

اگه امسال قبول شدید تبریک میگم بهتون و اگه ممکنه درصد ها و رتبه تونو بگید 

بیشتر بچه های اینجا کنکوری هستن و قبولی پرستاری خیلی نداریم اینجا یا پزشکی قبول شدن یا فیزیو یا پشت کنکور موندن 

چیزی که مشخصه باید همشون پاس کنی بهتره یه جور حساب شده بری جلو

----------


## mahsa68

> سلام 
> 
> اگه امسال قبول شدید تبریک میگم بهتون و اگه ممکنه درصد ها و رتبه تونو بگید 
> 
> بیشتر بچه های اینجا کنکوری هستن و قبولی پرستاری خیلی نداریم اینجا یا پزشکی قبول شدن یا فیزیو یا پشت کنکور موندن 
> 
> چیزی که مشخصه باید همشون پاس کنی بهتره یه جور حساب شده بری جلو


مرسی
من ازاد رشت قبول شدم و رتبه ام جوری نیست که بهش افتخار کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
هرچند من قبلا کارشناسی ارشد تکثیر و پرورش ابزیان رو گرفته بودم و بعد از چند سال دوری از کتابا اومدم و دوباره کنکور دادم و اینبار شانسم رو در پرستاری امتحان میکنم

----------


## amir.t34

میگن دانشگاه آزاد بیشتر جزوه محور هستش... :Yahoo (15): 

تمام دروس عمومی رو یهویی بر ندار در طول 4 سال تقسیم کن. معدلتو ببره بالا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahsa68

> میگن دانشگاه آزاد بیشتر جزوه محور هستش...
> 
> تمام دروس عمومی رو یهویی بر ندار در طول 4 سال تقسیم کن. معدلتو ببره بالا


اتفاقا عمومی هارو معادل سازی میکنم چون قبلا پاس کردم اونارو

واسه همین احتمال میدم با درس های تخصصی کارم سخت میشه و باید تلاشمو بکنم معدلم خوب بشه

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام بچه ها
> درس هایی که واسه ترم اول برامون انتخاب کردن اینان
> 
> 
> بنظرتون همینا کافیه یا واحد دیگه هم بردارم ؟ چیا بردارم؟ اصلا واسه ترم اولی ها حذف و اضافه میذارن یا نه؟
> 
> توصیه شما واسه ترم اول و کلا این رشته چیه؟ جزوه نویسی و نحوه درس خوندن و اینا
>  یه کم استرس گرفتم از همین الان


نمیذارن واحد دیگه ای برداری
حذف و اضافه تو ترم یک فقط برای اینه اگه دانشگاه اشتباهی کرده بود و یه واحد که نباید میذاشت رو گ:گذاشت یا کم براتون برداشت بره بگه بردارید
فقط سردر نمیارم چرا زبان تخصصی بهتون دادند باید قبلش زبان پیش یا زبان عمومی پاس کنید بعد
تچصیه من توصیه استاد نیک منش استاد انگل مونه
گفت کل دانشگاه فقط دو هفته اولش
اگه تو این دو هفته درسایی که دادند رفتی خونه یا خوابگاه یدور خوندی بعد تو روز های بعد پیش مطالعه کردی که برنده ای اگه شل کنی تا اخر دانشگاه نه ترم شل میشی و نمیتونی سفت کنی
جزوه بردار استادا اسلاید هم بهت میدن
و سعی کن توجه نکنی امتحان از اسلایده برو رفرنس بخون
رفرنس ها رو هم سعی کن از کتابخونه پیدا کنی که راحت میتونی نشد باید بخری

----------


## mahsa68

> نمیذارن واحد دیگه ای برداری
> حذف و اضافه تو ترم یک فقط برای اینه اگه دانشگاه اشتباهی کرده بود و یه واحد که نباید میذاشت رو گ:گذاشت یا کم براتون برداشت بره بگه بردارید
> فقط سردر نمیارم چرا زبان تخصصی بهتون دادند باید قبلش زبان پیش یا زبان عمومی پاس کنید بعد
> تچصیه من توصیه استاد نیک منش استاد انگل مونه
> گفت کل دانشگاه فقط دو هفته اولش
> اگه تو این دو هفته درسایی که دادند رفتی خونه یا خوابگاه یدور خوندی بعد تو روز های بعد پیش مطالعه کردی که برنده ای اگه شل کنی تا اخر دانشگاه نه ترم شل میشی و نمیتونی سفت کنی
> جزوه بردار استادا اسلاید هم بهت میدن
> و سعی کن توجه نکنی امتحان از اسلایده برو رفرنس بخون
> رفرنس ها رو هم سعی کن از کتابخونه پیدا کنی که راحت میتونی نشد باید بخری


مرسی از راهنمایی تون
چون واسه معادل سازی واحدای عمومی با مسئول اموزش هماهنگ کردم زبان تخصصی رو واسم برداشته

----------


## saeid_NRT

> مرسی از راهنمایی تون
> چون واسه معادل سازی واحدای عمومی با مسئول اموزش هماهنگ کردم زبان تخصصی رو واسم برداشته


همین واحدایی که بهت دادن واسه ترم اول کافی هست. سنگینش نکن. معادلسازی هم توصیه میکنم اگه احتمال داره نمره کم بیاری واسه ترم، معادل سازی نکنی. بعدا پشیمپن میشی.
از طرفی ترم یک یکم برات سخت میگذره چون درسا جدیدن نست به اون چیزایی که قبلا خوندی. یکن اذیت میشی

----------


## A . H

> نمیذارن واحد دیگه ای برداری
> حذف و اضافه تو ترم یک فقط برای اینه اگه دانشگاه اشتباهی کرده بود و یه واحد که نباید میذاشت رو گ:گذاشت یا کم براتون برداشت بره بگه بردارید
> فقط سردر نمیارم چرا زبان تخصصی بهتون دادند باید قبلش زبان پیش یا زبان عمومی پاس کنید بعد
> تچصیه من توصیه استاد نیک منش استاد انگل مونه
> گفت کل دانشگاه فقط دو هفته اولش
> اگه تو این دو هفته درسایی که دادند رفتی خونه یا خوابگاه یدور خوندی بعد تو روز های بعد پیش مطالعه کردی که برنده ای اگه شل کنی تا اخر دانشگاه نه ترم شل میشی و نمیتونی سفت کنی
> جزوه بردار استادا اسلاید هم بهت میدن
> و سعی کن توجه نکنی امتحان از اسلایده برو رفرنس بخون
> رفرنس ها رو هم سعی کن از کتابخونه پیدا کنی که راحت میتونی نشد باید بخری


این منابع رفرنسی که میگن انگلیسی هست باید چه کنیم ( البته من رشتم پرستاری نیست )

----------


## A.H.M

> این منابع رفرنسی که میگن انگلیسی هست باید چه کنیم ( البته من رشتم پرستاری نیست )


ترجمش پیدا میشه اکثرا
دیگه نشد مجبوری انگلیسیشو با کمک دیکشنری و ترنسلیتر و ... بخونی

----------


## A . H

> ترجمش پیدا میشه اکثرا
> دیگه نشد مجبوری انگلیسیشو با کمک دیکشنری و ترنسلیتر و ... بخونی


یک سوال دیگه 
اگه استاد بگه من این منبع رو پیشنهاد میکنم و خودشم جزو بده و امتحانم از این جزو باشه منبع پیشنهادی رو بخریم ؟ 
منابع ارشد رو از همین الان بخریم ( اگه قصدشو داشته باشیم ؟ )

----------


## A.H.M

> یک سوال دیگه 
> اگه استاد بگه من این منبع رو پیشنهاد میکنم و خودشم جزو بده و امتحانم از این جزو باشه منبع پیشنهادی رو بخریم ؟ 
> منابع ارشد رو از همین الان بخریم ( اگه قصدشو داشته باشیم ؟ )


رفرنس اگه دوست داری به بار علمیت اضافه باشی بخون وگرنه امتحان معمولا از جزوه و اسلایده
ببین بذار راحت بگم یه سری دروس هستند که فقط باید پاسشون کرد و کاربرد دیگه ای ندارند مثل اخلاق پزشکی و ... یا عمومی ها
ولی یه سری دروس هستند هر چقدر بخونی بازم کمه باید بیشتر یاد گرفت تا فکر پاس کردن بود مثل فیزیولوژی اناتومی انگل شناسی و ... تو این دروس امتخان و پاس کردن مهم نیست چون هرچقدر الان از رفرنس بیشتر بخونی تو ترم های بعدی بدردت میخوره

برای خریدن اصلا عجله نکن چون هنوز انتشارات خوب و منابع خوب رو نمیشناسی
ارشد رو از الان گرفتنم که دیوانگیه

----------


## پتروس

سلام موفق باشید.همین درسا سنگین و به اندازه کافی سخته برای ترم اول.شاید یه عمومی که اونم معادل زدین.
شما احیانا رشته کارشناسیتون زیست نبوده؟

----------


## samar_98

*اع من فک میکردم ترم یک خودشون واحد میدن که ...عجب ...*

----------


## javanekonkori

> سلام بچه ها
> درس هایی که واسه ترم اول برامون انتخاب کردن اینان
> 
> 
> بنظرتون همینا کافیه یا واحد دیگه هم بردارم ؟ چیا بردارم؟ اصلا واسه ترم اولی ها حذف و اضافه میذارن یا نه؟
> 
> توصیه شما واسه ترم اول و کلا این رشته چیه؟ جزوه نویسی و نحوه درس خوندن و اینا
>  یه کم استرس گرفتم از همین الان


*میشه لطف کنید رتبه و ترازتون رو بگین ؟ یا اینکه خصوصی بفرستین برام*

----------

